# Help! dog shedding like crazy



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

My golden is blowing has been blowing his coat for what seems like weeks now. I can't seem to keep up. Even brushing him daily doesn't seem to help at all. I am thinking maybe I need a better brush...I think what I have is a slicker brush. My dog trainer said they make a tool that goes on your vacuum that you can use to suck the hair off your dog..

Please I need advice. I am 8 months pregnant and expecting baby #1 in a month or so. I am trying to get the house clean and organized before then, but this dog hair is rediculous!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

An undercoat rake will do wonders, the slicker brush probably isn't getting all the loose hair as effectively as the rake will.


----------



## Red Sky (Feb 27, 2011)

It's called the human nesting syndrome 

Our Golden has started to lose his summer coat in the last couple of days. Riley has been getting brushed everyday. First with a slicker, than with a rake, then again with a slicker. After all the brushing we vacuum the entire house!! We cant even touch him without dropping hair everywhere. Apparently if you have a shop vac and use the blow setting it also helps. My daughter sometimes vacuums Riley if he gets in the way while she's vacuuming the floors  He doesn't like it too much. All the hair is just part of having a Golden...maybe after your baby is born you wont notice the shedding so much??!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats on the baby.

Before you try to vac the dog, make sure he's not scared of it. I used to vac my first golden all the time, he loved it. Ike however, hates it. THe noise scares him. I used the brush attachment to the vac, nothing fancy, and it did a great job. I even used it on my own head to see why he loved it so much. It really does feel like a massage, very soothing.


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

My dog runs away from the hoover, I've no chance of using it on him
I bought a Furminator but didn't find it any good on Charlie, so I bought a Mikki undercoat rake and it has worked wonders, it might be worth putting him into the groomers the week before the baby comes too.
Good luck with the baby....


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I use a rake, followed by a narrow tooth comb.
We are combing him out twice a day. After being combed out this morning, he looked like a partially shorn sheep. I combed him out again a few minutes ago and he looks much better.
For some reason, the hair comes out much easier when he has had a bath or been swimming.


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks for the advice. He is about two years old now, and I have never seen him shed soo much before! We have two goldens and thank god our female has short slick hair. she barelyt sheds at all.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I recommend a undercoat rake. I do not like the Furminator for the goldens it breaks their top coat. When they are shedding I find a nice warm bath to loosen up the coat and a forced air blow dryer made for the dogs really gets it out. I think all golden owners should have a good dog dryer. Don't use a personal hair dyers since they put off to much heat.


----------

